

Fifteen for Fifteen [pdf] - naturallybent
http://goodmustgrow.com/fifteen-for-15.pdf

======
naturallybent
Whereas, new on this block, I'd submitted Fifteen for fifteen before reading
our guidelines, sorry in advance. It is a PDF and obviously begins with a
number. Then a dual foo-pah, I resubmitted a few moments later (having found
the guidelines) with the PDF's sub-title.

Perhaps another infraction? Certainly, that was not intended, IF it is. I'm a
work in progress.

Anyway...this PDF was most enlightening to me. I hope you find it compelling,
as well.

